

Ask HN: Dev tools for Internet Explorer - sangupta

What tools are you using to debug UI issues in Internet Explorer - the IE toolbar sort of sucks, and Firebug Lite does not perform very well. Any other technique/tools to make changes and see them live?
======
undoware
Which IE? The F12 dev tools aren't as nice as Chrome's or Firefox', but they
get the job done. It's IE6 and IE7 (before the dev tools arrived in IE8) that
make me want to put kittens in the juicer. For IE<8 there's a JavaScript
(oops, sorry, "J-Script") debugger in Office 2003 that seems to be a passive-
aggressive way of encouraging Office sales to engineers.

I still can't believe how often I find myself debugging something in IE[67],
but it's nowhere near as often as I used to. Maybe in 2023 I'll be done with
it. ;D

